# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های تربیت معلم کی اعلام میشن؟

## melis

سلام دوستان

کسی میدونه رشته ها و ظرفیت تربیت معلم کی اعلام میشه؟

ممنون

----------


## moez

23ام

----------


## melis

دوستان 23م شد و انتخاب رشته شروع شد... کسی نمیدونه رشته ها کی اعلام میشن؟ تکلیف چیه؟!

----------


## melis

عاغا واقعا کسی خبر نداره؟!

میخوایم انتخاب رشته کنیم چیکار کنیم؟ صبر کنیم؟؟

----------


## superstar

> عاغا واقعا کسی خبر نداره؟!
> 
> میخوایم انتخاب رشته کنیم چیکار کنیم؟ صبر کنیم؟؟



نقل قول پوردستمالچی از برنامه امروز گزینه جوان:
باید صبر کنیم
ممکن هم ارائه نشه شاید در اصلاحیه ارائه بشه....

----------

